# 722 stuck on "Starting Up" Screen



## dlginla (Feb 5, 2013)

It happened last night, dish said to plug into wall socked not power strip, did that and it fixed it. 

Today, still in wall socket, Froze in Red Starting Up Screen. 

I have unplugged for at least 5 minutes, unhooked all cables except hdmi to tv.

Plugged back in and still showing starting up.

I also have hit reset button numerous times.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

replace the DVR, add DPPlan to your account then call and complain


----------



## dlginla (Feb 5, 2013)

That is kind of what I figured.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

P Smith said:


> add DPPlan to your account then call and complain


I had a problem much like that on my previous 722k. Would just like to say that I didn't really have to complain. It was more like 'here's what's happening' and the reply was something like 'appears we need to send you a replacement immediately'


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm practically mean same thing.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Some people just like to complain for the sake of complaining...:nono2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some people just like to post for the sake of posting without reading OP ... :eek2:


----------

